# Update on DC improvement



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

I have run my DC with the Thien baffle for a while now (described here). I have emptied the bag three times and the filter bag is still not glogged. Before I did the modification the bag would blow up like a baloon when the lower bag was just half full. The little dust that is in the filter bag now does not sit very hard either, it's just to shake or brush off. This is the amount I got out of it.








The cone that used to be full of dust just have a very fine layer. You can see where I draw my fingers.








One question has been whether the bracket I used to attach the baffle would interfere with the airflow. I collected some long curly lathe shavings to see wat happened.







Some of it ended up on the bracket, but after a while it was blown away, so I don't think it effect the performance that much.








Over all I'm very pleased with this modification. It's a perfect solution for my small shop where there is no room for a separator drum. The only drawback is that the dust still goes through the impeller so I don't want any big chunks to go in there, but that has not yet been any problem, I avoid picking any thing off from the floor, I use the broom and shop vac for that.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been considering this mod for my DC and was wondering how you were liking your mod. Thanks for posting the update. I'm thinking that a baffle may be the way to go for me. Thanks again.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah, the long stringy shavings tend to wrap around the standoffs on my barrel separator as well, they blow out quickly...

I am very happy to see that your separator install is working so well. I was concerned that the bracket you used would interfere with operation, and am very pleased to see that it hasn't had a negative impact so far...


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Tried to delete this post but was unable to. Any suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Delete a post?*

Go to edit, then "go advanced", delete all information and the title, click "new posts", it should all go away....:thumbsup: bill
BTW you can't delete a new* thread* or change the title.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Go to edit, then "go advanced", delete all information and the title, click "new posts", it should all go away....:thumbsup: bill


I tried it but must be doing something wrong...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You can't delete the post entirely*

Just the info in the body of the post. I just tried it myself. You still must have a title even if it says deleted. Then there must be 4 characters in the body if I remember like abcd or hmmm since the post already has a number assigned to it, only a MOD can remove it entirely. heck, what do I know? :blink: bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

hmmmm


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> only a MOD can remove it entirely. heck, what do I know? :blink: bill


That was what I wanted to do, remove the entire post. 

Unfortunately, this has become it's own thread now. My apologies to Longknife. Maybe someone can remove/move these unrelated posts.


----------

